# [TOOL] fastboot on your mac



## ro6666lt

I just got a macbook air as a portable blogging solution / dev machine. It's my first mac in about 15 years and its a great little device, I have to say. The only problem was when I installed the android sdk... i noticed there was no fastboot. Everything I've searched for online says to goto the HTC Developer site... but it seems to have been taken down.

Well, after bugging my so called friends to death... i've found it. Plopped it on my mac and it works perfectly on my NS4G. just remember to create a path, or you'll have to goto the corresponding directory and enter _./fastboot devices or whatever it is you're doing_

oh, once inside the.zip, rename fastboot-mac to fastboot

Here you go.

fastboot-mac


----------



## rufflez2010

Thank you!


----------



## Samiam303

For what it's worth, I installed the most recent version of the SDK on my mac and fastboot is present in the platform-tools folder that you have to download to get ADB.


----------



## jawonder

How do you use it on the mac ?, it's easy on the PC but on the mac i tried everything and can't get it to go . For example if i'm installing a recovery on my Galaxy Nexus how do i do it using fast boot on the Mac ?.


----------



## StormCell

Link does not work. Does anyone know how to get this file? Thanks.


----------



## xfactor99

StormCell said:


> Link does not work. Does anyone know how to get this file? Thanks.


I just got it from http://www.mediafire.com/?0nwuina1ydi


----------



## The Batman

ro6666lt said:


> just remember to create a path, or you'll have to goto the corresponding directory and enter _./fastboot devices or whatever it is you're doing_
> 
> oh, once inside the.zip, rename fastboot-mac to fastboot
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> fastboot-mac


Can you please specify the creation of the path? I am completely new to the Mac platform and am in need of some major guidance! Thanks for anyone that can help.


----------

